# Washington D.C. Tweed Ride - Sunday, Nov. 3, 2019



## MOTOmike (Oct 16, 2019)

For anyone who lives in or near Washington, D.C., this is the only bike ride I have ever found that a small handful of CABER's and Wheelmen ride in.  This is not your typical vintage bike ride.  Even though vintage and vintage style bikes are encouraged, anyone with a bike can join in, but if you have an interesting vintage bike, you will get extra attention and people taking your photo.  

In this ride, the organizers want participants to dress up in vintage, or vintage style clothing.  The ride is about 10 miles long through D.C.  Parts of the ride are on paths, other parts are on the street.  I have gone on past rides where there have been more than 300 riders.  They always stop for a lunch break.... so you can bring your own lunch, or buy something near the stop.  The ride starts at 12 noon and usually last about 4 1/2 hours, including the lunch stop.  It's a slow moving ride because we have to wait for traffic lights at most intersections. This ride is free.

To participate:   
1) You will need to register.  Here is the link:  
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2019-dc-tweed-ride-tickets-73454421151. (or just do a search for " 2019 DC Tweed Ride ")

2) You will need to dress up in 1900's to 1940's, give or take, style clothing.  Sometimes you can find a tweed coat at a thrift store.  Don't forget a tweed cap or other kind of hat.  Vests are good, suspenders add a nice touch.

3)  You will need a bike to ride... hopefully vintage.

If you see someone on an Iver Johnson Truss bike, that will be me.  My wife will be riding along with me also.

Mike (aka MOTOmike)


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 27, 2019)

Hey Mike @MOTOmike is there any sort of stationary time after the ride in a place that may be a good place to setup bikes? I'd love to get Lawrence over at the Old Bike Shop in on it and maybe be able to give folks an opportunity to get an interesting bike to go with their interesting threads.


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 27, 2019)

Riders participating in the 2019 DC Tweed Ride start gathering an hour before (11:00am) the ride officially starts (12 noon).  In the past, riders have gathered at a park in DC with lots of space.  The end of the ride is typically at a park / monument in DC with plenty of space.  But since the time changes on Sunday, Nov. 3 (we "lose" 1 hour by falling back), the day of the ride, it is nearly dark by the time the ride is over.

So if you wanted to do something, I would probably do it on the front end (11am to 12 noon).  There will be a 1 hour break for lunch... with riders eating outside..... just like the old days.  

The meeting place and the route, should be announced possibly on Thursday.  You need to register to get this information sent to you.

As of today, the weather shows sunny and 53 degrees, which will feel warmer in the sun once you start riding.

I'll be arriving between 11:30am to 12 noon, Sunday, Nov. 3.

Mike


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm coming too.


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 2, 2019)

The 2019 DC Tweed Ride is happening tomorrow (Sunday, Nov. 3).  The weather will be sunny with a high of 54 degrees (it will feel warmer in the sun).  The organizers said over 500 people have registered which will make this the largest tweed ride in the country.  If you registered, you will need to print off your ticket (or have it on your phone) and print out, and bring with you, the "Official Waiver Form for the 2019 DC Tweed Ride" (required of all riders).  

Riders will check in starting at 11:00am.  The starting bell rings at 12:30pm to start the ride.  Rest break from 2:15 to 3:00pm.  The 10 mile ride is expected to end at Logan Square in DC at 4:30pm.

Don't forget to change your clocks tonight!

Mike (aka MOTOmike)


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 2, 2019)

Please post pictures .      Sounds like a Great Day !       Ride Safe !


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 4, 2019)

The 2019 DC Tweed Ride happened on Sunday, Nov. 3, 2019.  It was a beautiful, sunny, Fall day in Washington, D.C.  There were hundreds and hundreds of riders (not sure of the final count... 300 to 400??) that rode just over 10 miles through DC.  On some residential streets, riders took over the entire street.  

There were mostly modern bikes, but there were also some vintage bikes including my 1916 Iver Johnson, my 1939 Elgin Twin 20 (ridden by my wife Ann),  a 1935 Mead Ranger ridden by fellow CABER szathmarig, some vintage Schwinns, lots of Raleighs, one person on an ordinary (high wheel bike).  The majority of riders dressed up in their tweed and vintage style clothing.  The organizers selected my bike for the "best bike" award.  I received a bottle of gin from a DC distillery.  

Lots of people were asking about my Iver Johnson and Elgin Twin 20, and szathmarig's '35 Mead Ranger.  I referred several people to the CABE because they were interested in vintage bikes.... maybe purchasing a bike to ride in future events.  Here are a few photos from the ride.  The coolest accessory I saw was on the green tandem... it had a flask holder on the rear seat tube (see photo).

Mike (aka MOTOmike)


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2019)

Great looking group !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like a lot of fun !    Great Outfits.    Beautiful Day . 10 mile ride............that's a good day.    Thanks for the pic's !


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2019)

Great photos - looks like great fun too !


----------

